# Can I use ECH2o with the car pro reset shampoo



## bio10155 (Mar 22, 2013)

As title says -is it compatible? I would like to use the properties of ECH2o diluted (1:200) s rinseless with the reset shampoo to give me extra protection from scratching on the clear coat? I’ll still be using the two bucket method ....just a thought?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

No idea but it is certainly worth trying


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend it... The detergents in Reset will mess with the siloxane content of Ech2O... I'd try HydroFoam if you want a shampoo with protection capability. 

Rinseless washing done correctly, and used in the right situation, is perfectly safe. 2BM is still safer on heavier levels of dirt, due to the volume and pressure of water during the rinse stage, but you'd be surprised how much grime you can safely remove with rinseless... 

Hope this helps. 

- Steampunk


----------

